# What's your best or favourite dish to make?



## Snip 13 (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi all, thought this might be a nice idea for us all to share some of our best kitchen creations  What dish do you get the most compliments for or do you enjoy making most? Please feel free to share the recipes so we can try them too


----------



## LPBeier (Jul 6, 2011)

One thing, since this is a broad topic, please post your recipes to the proper forum and link it here so they will not get lost down the road.

I will be contributing in awhile, Snip, but must now go visit my Dad!  Good topic by the way!


----------



## Snip 13 (Jul 6, 2011)

LPBeier said:


> One thing, since this is a broad topic, please post your recipes to the proper forum and link it here so they will not get lost down the road.
> 
> I will be contributing in awhile, Snip, but must now go visit my Dad!  Good topic by the way!



Thanks  Look forward to seeing your recipe!


----------



## Snip 13 (Jul 6, 2011)

I'll start with my favourite recipe to make,  Smoked Haddock Lasagna.


----------



## jusnikki (Sep 8, 2011)

One of my favs to make and everyone seems to love is for a baked ziti. I like this one because it uses three different cheeses and sour cream. You layer the meat sauce and the cheese. It's an alternative to lasagna for me ( I don't like ricotta cheese). I've tweaked it some. I use canned Hunts tomato sauce (garlic and herb) and I also add garlic. What can I say I love garlic.. This is where I found the recipe: http://allrecipes.com/recipe/baked-ziti-i/detail.aspxhttp://www.discusscooking.com/forums/baked ziti


----------



## JuanaCook (Sep 8, 2011)

Here is a recipe that always seems to be a hit...

Deep South Dish: Hamburger Steak with Creamy Onion Gravy


----------



## BigAL (Sep 9, 2011)

my fav for me is shrimp and smoked sausage gumbo.  It's just fun to make.  Wife and kids aren't "crazy" for it, but they sure like the chicken and sausage gumbo.

The one I'm get'n tired of make'n, but people like alot, is smoked brisket and Dutch's Wicked baked beans(or my version of it).  Not much effort needed to make these, which is also good.


----------



## justplainbill (Sep 9, 2011)

Chicken paprikas with spaetzle,


----------



## betterthanabox (Sep 9, 2011)

I like to make soups. I love to make Zuppa Toscanno, baked potato, chicken noodle, pumpkin mushroom, and white chili!


----------

